# planté ?!!



## fantominus (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour a tous, voilà mon prob, je possede un imac g3 350mhz avec mac os 8.6, j'ai voulu installer panther sur mon imac mais l'installation n'a pas fonctionné!!apres renseignement il faut faire un update du firmware!  deux questions, ou je pourrais trouver cet update por mac os8.6?? et la deuxieme plus delicate,apres redemarrage mon ecran affiche plein de bugs ( couleur,affichage de traversetc...... ) j'ai refais un installation de mac os 8.6 mais rien n'y fait !?   si quelqu'un pourrais me renseigner ce serais sympa , en effet je suis tout nouveau sur mac !! merçi


----------



## e.mat (12 Novembre 2004)

D'abord bienvenue à toi surr MacG et dans la communautée du MAC  



			
				fantominus a dit:
			
		

> un imac g3 350mhz avec mac os 8.6, j'ai voulu installer panther sur mon imac mais l'installation n'a pas fonctionné!!apres renseignement il faut faire un update du firmware!


Alors, en effet l'installation d'os X sur ton imac ne peut pas marcher (pas assez puissant ) de plus upgrader un imac et reservé aux "initiés", je veux dire par là que c'est vraiment compliqué à réaliser un bon update et de toute façon c'est pour gagner quelques mHz.
Donc, tu ne peux pas installer OS x sur ton imac, je te conseil te reformater ton imac, tu jetes, tout ce qui à voir avec le systéme OS 10 et tu réinstalle ta version 8.6 :mouais: 




			
				fantominus a dit:
			
		

> delicate,apres redemarrage mon ecran affiche plein de bugs ( couleur,affichage de traversetc...... ) j'ai refais un installation de mac os 8.6 mais rien n'y fait !?   si quelqu'un pourrais me renseigner ce serais sympa , en effet je suis tout nouveau sur mac !! merçi



Pourrais tu étre plus précis sur les infos que te donne ton imac ! :hein:

dans l'attente de ta réponse


----------



## pèrejc (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous, voilà mon prob, je possede un imac g3 350mhz avec mac os 8.6, j'ai voulu installer panther sur mon imac mais l'installation n'a pas fonctionné!!apres renseignement il faut faire un update du firmware!  deux questions, ou je pourrais trouver cet update por mac os8.6?? et la deuxieme plus delicate,apres redemarrage mon ecran affiche plein de bugs ( couleur,affichage de traversetc...... ) j'ai refais un installation de mac os 8.6 mais rien n'y fait !?   si quelqu'un pourrais me renseigner ce serais sympa , en effet je suis tout nouveau sur mac !! merçi



Et oui, ton imac doit être upgradé, regarde là , je pense que tu trouveras ton bonheur  .
Ensuite tu pourras installer panther.
@+


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2004)

il faut faire l'update du firmware en 4.1.9 qui est dispo sur le lien fournit plus haut par pèrejc  

mais le problème, c'est que ce patch n'est applicable que depuis un 9.1.....


----------



## ficelle (13 Novembre 2004)

héhé,
je croyais repondre à donatello


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

merci a tous pour vos reponses, je suis assez depité car sous pc je me debrouille plutot pas mal quand ma becane etait plantée!(ça arrivais souvent ) mais là je suis un peu perdu, quelques precision sur le materiel imac G3 350 mhz 18go de dd 256mo de ram et carte video acc. 2/3d de 16mo ati. j'ai refait une install ce matin de mac os8.6 en demarrant sur le cd , mais rien n'y fait, mon ecran toujours plein de bugs couleur changeante a chaque redemarrage forme de l'ecran de travers et parfois ecran noir au demarrage !! ma carte graphique aurais-t'elle subis des degats par rapport a l'install?? au secours , je ne sais plus quoi faire?en plus l'imac est pour ma fille qui depuis me fait la gueule!! j'ai bousillé son imac?


----------



## pèrejc (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> ma carte graphique aurais-t'elle subis des degats par rapport a l'install?? au secours , je ne sais plus quoi faire?en plus l'imac est pour ma fille qui depuis me fait la gueule!! j'ai bousillé son imac?



As-tu essayé d'insérer le cd apple test hardware?  
@+


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

le cd apple hardware test de mon ibook G4 fonctionne-t-il sur imac g3?


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> le cd apple hardware test de mon ibook G4 fonctionne-t-il sur imac g3?


Non, chaque CD Apple Harware est spécifique à une machine. Tu ne peux pas utiliser le CD d'un ibook G4 sur un iMac G3. Il te faut le CD de l'imac !!!

La solution la plus simple est de formater le disque et d'installer Mac OS 9.1 et enfin de faire la mise à jour du firmware comme expliquée sur cette page


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

ok je confirme,cela ne marche pas! en plus l'imac apres le demarrage,me donne une alerte vocal que je ne comprend pas vu que je ne suis pas anglophone!je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

n'y a t'il pas un moyen de faire un raz?? pour revenir a ma configuration d'origine?


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> n'y a t'il pas un moyen de faire un raz?? pour revenir a ma configuration d'origine?


Envoi une copie d'écran pour qu'on puisse voir les bugs d'affichages sur l'écran...


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

pour la copie d'ecran impossible je fonctionne sur mon ibook,j'ai acheter d'occasion l'imac et ne ma ete fourni que deux cd avec , mais pas mac os 9.1; pour l'ecran parfois de couleur bleu apres redemarrage de couleur plutot rouge, mais toujours mal centré malgré les reglages du bureau


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> pour la copie d'ecran impossible je fonctionne sur mon ibook,j'ai acheter d'occasion l'imac et ne ma ete fourni que deux cd avec , mais pas mac os 9.1; pour l'ecran parfois de couleur bleu apres redemarrage de couleur plutot rouge, mais toujours mal centré malgré les reglages du bureau


tu ne peux pas faire une copie d'écran sur l'imac et transférer la copie d'écran sur ton ibook avec une clef USB ou un disque dur externe ?

Il faut peut être que tu réinitialise la NVRAM et la PRAM :

Eteint complétement le mac. Puis démarre l'imac en maintenant les touches "*Commande* - *Option* - *P* - *R*" enfoncées. Maintient les touches jusqu'au troisième " doingggggggg" (son du démarrage du mac). Ensuite relache les touches et laisse-le démarrer


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

ok je vais essayer,merci, (je n'ais pas de clef usb n'y de dd externe) desolé, je te tiens au courant merçi


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> ok je vais essayer,merci, (je n'ais pas de clef usb n'y de dd externe) desolé, je te tiens au courant merçi


Si la méthode que je t'ai donné ne marche pas...

ATTENTION CETTE METHODE EST DANGEREUSE SI LES COMMANDES NE SONT PAS RESPECTEES

1) Démarre en maintenant les touches _*Commande* - *Option* - *O* - *F*_

_2) _Voilà en gros ce qu&#8217;on obtient alors à l&#8217;écran :








http://www.gete.net/mac/images/x.gif

3) Tape les commandes suivantes :

reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all

mac-boot


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

bon j'ai essayer de zapper le pram , resultat au demarrage j'ai un ecran noir plus rien, un doing de demarrage et plus rien a l'ecran , noir!!


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai essayer de zapper le pram , resultat au demarrage j'ai un ecran noir plus rien, un doing de demarrage et plus rien a l'ecran , noir!!



Zappe la PRAM plusieurs fois de suite... (avec les combinaisons "Commande - Option - P - R") 

ou bien entre dans le firmware et utilise les commandes que je t'ai donné...


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

j'ai zapper la pram 4 fois et j'ai essayer la solution du firmware, il a bien rebooter mais le resultat reste toujours le meme! :-(( je ne sais plus quoi faire :rateau:


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> j'ai zapper la pram 4 fois et j'ai essayer la solution du firmware, il a bien rebooter mais le resultat reste toujours le meme! :-(( je ne sais plus quoi faire :rateau:



Pour être honnete, je n'ai jamais connu une situation aussi dramatique...  
Il faudrait pouvoir nous faire une copie d'écran pour vraiment qu'on analyse les dégats...
Vous n'avez aucun moyen de sauvegarder sur un support externe ou de mettre le mac en réseau en Ethernet ou Firewire?? D'ailleurs pourquoi ne pas connecter l'imac à internet?


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pensé a cela je vais me brancher sur internet je vous recontact dans 15 mn merçi pour votre coup de main c'est vraiment super sympa


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

bon j'ai enfin reussi a le branché et a avoir un ecran a peu pres lisible, comment faire une copie d'ecran pour l'envoyer??


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

Est ce le même problème d'écran que "Capripot" dans ce post ?

Si c'est le cas, il faut absolument se procurer le CD "Hardware Test" ....


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

Pour faire une copie d'écran... "Pomme - Majucule - 3"
Le fichier sera créé à la racine du disque dur. Il s'appelera "Ecran 1"
Voilà tout   J'attend la copie d'écran


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

3Écran 1


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

desolé j'ai du mal!!!! j'ai fait une copie d'ecran mais je n'arrive pas a l'inserer dans le post ! comment faire svp??


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> desolé j'ai du mal!!!! j'ai fait une copie d'ecran mais je n'arrive pas a l'inserer dans le post ! comment faire svp??


 Insérer une image avec l'icone jaune en forme de montagne...
 Attention le format doit être en .jpg ou .gif (je pense...)


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

desolé j'ai beaucoup de mal, voila ce qui ce passe, ecran1 est en text edit,impossible de l'envoyer par mon imac sur le forum je me le suis envoyer a moi-meme sur mon ibook par outlook en piece jointe et quand je l'ouvre sur mon ibook je vois un ecran parfais??? quid??  pas de bleu pas de deformation rien !!


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

le pire c'est qu'à chaque demarrage j'ai droit a une autre couleur!! je crois que je vais tt prendre et le jeter du haut d'une falaise


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> desolé j'ai beaucoup de mal, voila ce qui ce passe, ecran1 est en text edit,impossible de l'envoyer par mon imac sur le forum je me le suis envoyer a moi-meme sur mon ibook par outlook en piece jointe et quand je l'ouvre sur mon ibook je vois un ecran parfais??? quid??  pas de bleu pas de deformation rien !!


 C'est normal ! La copie d'écran est ce que le mac pense afficher sur l'écran... 
 Ce n'est donc pas un problème de software mais un problème hardware. Enfin j'ai bien l'impression


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

a-tu une solution, ou bien il est bon a jeter!!!!! :hein:


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

voila quelques renseignements trouvé dans informations systeme apple: type de carte:display nom de la carte:non disponible modele de la carte:aty,rage128vr carte rom n° 113-xxxxx_115 revision de la carte :0 code fabricant:1002 taille vram 8mo    pour l'ecran 800x600 millions 72x72 ecran principal    cela viendrai-t-il de la carte graphique ( prob de drivers ) le prob a demarrer apres que j'ai voulu installer panther!! 
peut-etre une piste.....


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

au fait, un grand merçi a toi tomkoala2


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

fantominus a dit:
			
		

> a-tu une solution, ou bien il est bon a jeter!!!!! :hein:


Ben non il n'est pas bon à jeter...  
Il faudrait te procurer le CD "Hardware test" ou contacter Apple en dernier recours
A moins de quelqu'un d'autre puisse résoudre ton problème sur MacG? 
Il y a bien quelqu'un qui va venir t'aider, non?


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

merçi tomkoala2, ce qui me parais quand meme bizarre c'est qu'a chaque demarrage j'ai une autre configuration sur l'ecran ( couleur, ecran parfois bien cadré parfois non ) je le laisse un peu reposé (moi aussi ) ) car je suis au bord de la crise :rateau:  de toute façon je ne sais plus quoi y faire!!! dire qu'avec mon ibook g4 , aucun probleme  
je te remerçie encore une fois beaucoup pour ton coup de main, sinceres salutations.  

si quelqu'un a une autre idée ou intuition sur mon probleme , je suis preneur!!


----------



## fantominus (13 Novembre 2004)

milles excuses, j'oubliais, un grand merçi a macgeneration d'exister !!


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Novembre 2004)

Voilà en faisant une recherche sur le forum...
Ton problème est déjà connu...  
Voici les différents posts concernant ce sujet d'écran de toutes les couleurs....

- ecran violet

- ecran rouge

- probleme écran imac

- probleme d'écran

- écran mort

Consulte les différents posts que j'ai trouvé... A chaque fois, l'imac a fini au SAV !!!


----------

